# Rice



## Jada (Aug 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me advantage of eating brown rice instead of white. Us Hispanics always eat Carolina white rice. I checked and they both have similar carbs . Brown is about 5grams less.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 5, 2012)

whites a fast carb brown is a long carb.White is good post workout brown before workout bamm!


----------



## Jada (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks brother B


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 5, 2012)

Low GI carbs vs higher GI carb.

Wouldn't it come down to carb sensitivity and overall goals in the end?

My nutritionist friend loves carbs and swears by all Low GI.

Maybe sponge will chime in?


----------



## Hurt (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah brown is lower glycemic index...which for me doesn't make a bit of difference.  I prefer white rice...I don't notice any difference in energy levels and/or long-term storage fat between the two.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 5, 2012)

Brown rice helps with regularity - and tastes nice too.  It keeps you fuller slightly longer.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 5, 2012)

I love white rice, but since i cut it out of my diet completely, i've slimmed down a lot. I just go for a swwet potato or something similar for my carbs. White rice is also stripped out of most of its nutrients during the milling process to turn it white.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 5, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Yeah brown is lower glycemic index...which for me doesn't make a bit of difference.  I prefer white rice...I don't notice any difference in energy levels and/or long-term storage fat between the two.


i am with hurt, i like white rice


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

Don`t know much abot nutrients fact on any of the two but wihte rice is my option to go, I eat white rice 2-3 times a day and no complaints on energy or regularity at all. Feeling great all day.


----------



## HH (Aug 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I love white rice, but since i cut it out of my diet completely, i've slimmed down a lot. I just go for a swwet potato or something similar for my carbs. White rice is also stripped out of most of its nutrients during the milling process to turn it white.



I love white rice as well, back a couple of moths ago, i cut it out of my diet for a while and noticed i slimmed down too, but could have been cause my entire diet was very clean.


If you relly want to get down right nutritious , go with wild rice! i personally dont like it, but ill eat from time to time mixed with very little white rice.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 6, 2012)

I ate jasmine and basmati on a recent cut. I think the brown rice thing is kinda bullshit. If you wanna be 3% bf maybe it matters but some rice isn't making people fat. Eating a shitload will though.


----------



## Mr P (Aug 6, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Can anyone tell me advantage of eating brown rice instead of white. Us Hispanics always eat Carolina white rice. I checked and they both have similar carbs . Brown is about 5grams less.



Brown rice has a lower GI about 20 points so it's a slow release sugar.. now, and cup by cup the nutritional value is pretty similar..
Except for fiber & vitamins..

Acup of white rice has 242 calories, 4.4 g of protein, 53.2 g of carbohydrate and 0.4 g of fat. 
And a cup of brown rice has 218 calories, 4.5 g of protein, 45.8 g of carbohydrate and 1.6 g of fat.

Now, when it comes to fiber 
A cup of white rice has 0.6 g of fiber, while 1 cup of brown rice has 3.5 g of fiber, it also has almost 3 times the amount of magnesium & it's got higher amounts of vitamins too, since brown rice is pretty much what almost all forms of white rice looks like before it has been put through a refining process & stripped of the outside hull and brand... (This is why brown rice takes longer to cook than white)

I personally only eat brown rice I digested much better than white rice, when I do eat white rice I do feel bloated, but if your not looking to drop to 5 % bf, I guess as long as u get your fiber & vitamins in with other foods, it comes down to personal preference..


----------



## Jada (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys and thanks P u always dropping knowledge , ur very appreciated on SI


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 6, 2012)

Eat platanos jada. Leave the rice for the yellow people.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Eat platanos jada. Leave the rice for the yellow people.



mangu o mofongo pa tu dieta jajaja!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Eat platanos jada. Leave the rice for the yellow people.



lol lulu is funny


----------



## theminister (Aug 6, 2012)

White rice is brown rice with the coating taken off. The reason we eat it is for its slow digestive values. Makes you feel less hungry, less quickly; brown rice will make you feel feel less hungry that white white rice at any similar timeframe


----------



## Hurt (Aug 6, 2012)

Mr P said:


> Brown rice has a lower GI about 20 points so it's a slow release sugar.. now, and cup by cup the nutritional value is pretty similar..
> Except for fiber & vitamins..
> 
> Acup of white rice has 242 calories, 4.4 g of protein, 53.2 g of carbohydrate and 0.4 g of fat.
> ...



Good post P.  Since I use a multivitamin I don't worry too much about nutrients being missing from white rice.  And for regularity, metamucil twice a day has me VERY regular..psyllium for the win.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 28, 2012)

Pork fried is the way to go


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2012)

Brown here, still feel a bit of bloat (but am on a bulk at present). 

When I feel froggy I'll substitute oats or yams


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 28, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> whites a fast carb brown is a long carb.White is good post workout brown before workout bamm!



Good great advice.


----------

